# Do you need a black car to drive on Lyft Lux?



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Black exterior sedan is quite rare nowadays.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Black exterior sedan is quite rare nowadays.


What? Black is one of the more common colors

And yes it needs to be black or at least close to black just when u go thru the lyft vehicle add on say the car is black when it asks as long as its close to black you'll be fine. Dark blue, dark Grey etc...


----------

